

No Swift for UW's Certificate in iOS - masters3d
http://www.pce.uw.edu/ios-mac-swift-questions/

======
ltcoleman
From the article : we will present examples in both Objective-C and Swift and
will include a few weeks of Swift coverage as part of the second or third
course.

A strong foundation of knowledge in Objective-C will still be key to being a
strong iOS developer. Since the program is still going to be showing some
swift examples, and including some time on the language, I am confused as to
why the poster is inferring from the title that not using swift in their
certification process is such a big deal.

I would not hire an iOS developer that was only certified in swift. I can see
the argument to include swift into the certification process, but I would not
assume that universitys will immediately change their process without at least
seeing how swift matures.

